

James while John had had had ... had had had had a better effect on the teacher - solipsist
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_while_John_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_a_better_effect_on_the_teacher

======
nopassrecover
Pretty sure I saw this recently on HN, perhaps in a comment. It's similar to
Buffalo Buffalo Buffalo Buffalo Buffalo Buffalo .. (infinity).
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo>

